# Face Off Season 6



## RoxyBlue

The new season begins on Tuesday, January 14 at 9:00 PM on the SyFy channel. The previews have looked very promising.

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff


----------



## Spooky1

Looking forward to another season of cool creations.


----------



## heresjohnny

I'm there!


----------



## scareme

I wish Tate could be on it again. Or maybe they could just give him his own show. 

It will be interesting to see some new talent too. I can't wait.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yay! (chant begins) Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off.....(I can go on and on.....)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't forget to set your recorders for Tuesday's premiere episode of the new season.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Yay! (chant begins) Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off.....(I can go on and on.....)


Please don't 









Just razzin ya!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Please don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just razzin ya!


:jol:Okay, okay....I know you are teasing....so, I'll stop chanting.....just for now.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Okay, okay....I know you are teasing....so, I'll stop chanting.....just for now.


Dudette, of course I'm teasing. I thought we knew this by now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking forward to tonight's show!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Tonight! Tonight!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching season premier right now. Some good and bad tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The two top looks and two bottom looks were pretty easy to pick out tonight. Of course, that's usually the case the first week anyway


----------



## Lord Homicide

Balls and sticks protruding from a head usually goes over like a fart in church.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that was a rather odd look, wasn't it?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes mam, the neck up was odd. 

On a side note, this show appears to have a growing cash flow the past couple of seasons. The house is better, the contestants are going to Japan (I think I heard that)... Things are looking good for the show right now. I hope it lasts awhile.


----------



## highbury

Decent start to the new season. The obvious winners' makeup was pretty good, but the rest were just okay. And I see we're already starting with the "I'm going home" interviews...


----------



## scareme

Maybe it was just me, but in the first competition, I was not impressed with the winner. I loved a lot of the wigs the ladies were wearing, and I like a lot of the make up I saw. But the winner's model looked like she was wearing a mask. A mask is one thing, and make up is another. I really liked the model who came in second, acid on the beautiful woman. I'll have to go back and see who did that. That might be someone to keep an eye on.
As for the final completion, as everyone has said, it was pretty easy to tell the good from the bad. What I feel bad about is when the people who didn't do well, think they did. They are talking to the camera saying, Nobody used the colors we did. And being all proud of their work. I feel bad when they get crushed. 
Anyway, I'm so happy the show is back on. Looking forward to another season. By the way, did anyone stick around and watch Helix? I liked it. Think I might watch that show.


----------



## scareme

Some fun things from Syfy...

http://www.syfy.com/videos/Homepage/vid:2710497

http://www.syfy.com/videos/Face Off/Behind the Scenes/vid:2710514


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> What I feel bad about is when the people who didn't do well, think they did. They are talking to the camera saying, Nobody used the colors we did. And being all proud of their work. I feel bad when they get crushed.


Scareme, it's a dog eat dog world, this is a competition, 2nd place is the first loser... "Mess with the rest, die like the rest"!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really liked the makeup that ended up being the winner for the week. The sculpting and painting were seamless (as noted by the judges, you wouldn't know the work had been done by two people).

There was a brief moment of almost throwing someone under the bus which had me saying to the TV "Don't you people watch previous seasons? Ve HATES that!".

We were a bit surprised by the selection of the person to be sent home, though, mostly because we were pretty sure it was going to be someone else:jol:

Next week's episode is DRAGONS! No teaming, so the artists get a chance to show off their skills and won't be able to blame anyone else if something goes wrong


----------



## Copchick

I am so neutral with these guys, can't really pick a favorite yet. Can start to see some pulling ahead of the others. I think next episode will help in seeing them work on their own individually. Dragons!


----------



## scareme

Yeah, it's still really early to get a feel for these guys. I wish the show would run a few weeks longer. One, you would get to see more make up work, get more ideas, get to know the artist better. And two, I just plain love the show and could watch it 52 weeks a year.

Did anyone watch those behind the scenes I posted. I would give anything to be able to work in a prop department like that. What ever you need right at your finger tips, and not to have to run to a store and try to explain to people what you need or what you are doing. And as for as their house, I would kill for that skull wallpaper. There is a super long hallway in my Iowa house that the wallpaper would look great in. What does anyone else think?


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> There is a super long hallway in my Iowa house that the wallpaper would look great in. What does anyone else think?


Is the aforementioned hallway connected to Hairazor's casa?

To see the contestants quality of work now then compare it to past seasons' finales, it's pretty cool to see these folks (and their work) transform.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Just watched the second episode....seems like there is fair talent here. I can't wait to see the next episode, when it's a solo gig. No one to blame bad work on except yourself. (For the finger pointers) I like Daran & George so far. Daran seems really talented and no nonsense about trying new things.


----------



## deadSusan

I finally got caught up. Has anyone watched the dragons episode yet?! Two amazing standouts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We saw it on Tuesday - the three top looks were all really good. I think it made for a tough choice, but the win was well deserved.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I don't know how the dragon themed vulture was relevant. Maybe I missed something?


----------



## Copchick

I really like the work being done by both Tyler and Rashad. I think I'm rooting for these two for now. I loved the whole design and finished work of Tyler's Ice/Vulture dragon. I really liked Rashad's tarred dragon too. He thinks big and his execution is complete with great time management. I liked George's red/volcano dragon. The red and charred look was really nice. It didn't look too orangey. I can't believe Cloe's seahorse looking dragon didn't make bottom looks! It was horrible! And she got by with that???!!! Didn't like Daniel's dragon. It didn't look like it mesh well with itself, looking like separate pieces. But I think it looked better than Cloe's.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Except for the top 3 I didn't think any of them looked like dragons. Was very disappointed this week. Maybe because I had high expectations when I heard it was dragons. Of the bottom three I think they sent the right one home. And Cloe who knows why she wasn't in the top three. Maybe I'll ask my daughter to as Glenn next time she talks to him.


----------



## kprimm

The judges are way off base sometimes on their choice of who they throw off. The guy that they let go this week was better than Chloe. She clearly was the worst that week and should have been booted. She didn't even have a complete makeup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The primary reason Daniel was booted (aside from the poor match between the makeup palette and the kimono) was that the judges felt his makeup did not meet the criteria of the challenge. Historically, that's gotten other artists booted from the show.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watched last night's episode - safe to say it's not a competition suited to anyone who suffers from panic attacks.

I'm thinking Rashaad is one to keep an eye on. He has the ability to get a lot of detail into his makeups in the time allowed and he's been an excellent team player when paired with other artists.


----------



## Copchick

I am so glad that whiner Tess is gone! I really liked Rashad and Tyler's guitar God. I loved everything about it. That goat was just awful. I got what Tess was trying to convey, but they really lacked the execution.


----------



## highbury

Seriously! Panic attacks after THREE WEEKS? So far, nobody has really produced anything that has been spectacular. I hope that after a few more people are gone, the quality of the makeups improves.

And if I hear George say, "I'm going home" one. more. time...


----------



## RoxyBlue

There does seem to be a little more unevenness in the talent this season, compared to earlier seasons.


----------



## Copchick

highbury said:


> Seriously! Panic attacks after THREE WEEKS?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it wasn't just me. I thought I was just being bitchy hearing her whining and her panic attacks. Smarten up Chicky (Tess), you're in a competition!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:There is a big factor of contestants, sitting in the corner and whining with this lot!!! OMG! You guys are SOOOOOOO LUCKY!!! Well, my guy, Daran, is wasting the competition...
Yes...he's still my man!
YAY!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rashaad has been in top looks three times out of four - I'd say that's burning up the competition


----------



## Lord Homicide

Has anyone been paying attention to the IHOP commercial running this show!?


----------



## heresjohnny

I'll put my money on Tyler.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Corinne really pulled one out of the hat once her mold locked up on her and she had to start from scratch. She didn't waste time complaining, just dove in and made up for it with a fantastic paint job.

I really liked the idea behind the challenge - here's a silhouette, now make the creature that can cast that shadow.


----------



## Copchick

^ I agree Roxy. Corinne just sucked it up and moved on to what she could do to make it work. I did liked her make up and colors and how it all came together so quickly. I wasn't too big on Niko's creation, but it did most represent the shadow. My next vote to go; Cat. I like seeing Tate in the some of the promo commercials. He's such a cutie.


----------



## heresjohnny

Agree too. Judges are always stressing paint job and make-up, and she was smart enough to focus on that and finish in top looks with only face and ear sculpts. My personnel favorite was the one with all the fingers, though it didn't match the shadow that much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finally caught up with last week's episode - three obvious great looks and two obvious not-so-great looks Funny moment - Tyler asked Rashaad to open his mouth and stick out his tongue for a photo so he has a picture to go by when sculpting the belly mouth on his and Chloe's cryptid creature. Funnier moment - when Glen said he wanted to see Captain Kirk fight the belly-mouth monster

The three great looks were all beautifully done and any of them could have deservedly taken the win. The feathered crocodilian was incredibly detailed and seamless, the fishy/froggy creature could have passed easily as second cousin to Abe Sapiens from Hellboy (appropriate considering Doug Jones was the guest judge), and the belly mouth creature was classic '50s movie monster without the characteristic cheesiness.

I won't list last week's winner in case someone hasn't seen the show yet, but here's the recap of wins for the first five weeks:

1 - Chloe
2 - Corinne
3 - Tyler
4 - Daran
5 - Niko
6 - He Who Is Not To Be Named (at least until this week's episode has aired).


----------



## deadSusan

Some very nice work on that episode. 
I really like the work that Tyler, Rashad and Graham are turning out. And Graham is hysterical!
Daran has gone off the deep end! He won with his really unusual creature and thinks every creature needs to be over the top.
And basically I'm just amazed. A lot of great talent out in the world!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm thinking that Tyler and Rashaad will be among the finalists. If I had an effects studio, I'd want them both working there because they're cheerful and good team players.


----------



## heresjohnny

I am impressed with all 3 top finishes, and I loved Rashaad's as well in spite of the edges. I see 4-5 finalists here.


----------



## kprimm

Tyler and Rashaad are my favorites so far, Corrine is an awesome painter as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm pretty sure Corinne's immunity saved her from getting the boot last week with those drapery wings she made for her creature She is indeed a skilled painter, but fabrication - not so much.


----------



## deadSusan

I agree about Corrine. Her makeup skills are saving her right now. Unless she has the skills the others have I don't see her making it all the way to the end.


----------



## RoxyBlue

George did one kickass wizard makeup last night. The transition from skin to sculpt was flawless.

Update through *last* week:

1 - Chloe
2 - Corinne
3 - Tyler
4 - Daran
5 - Niko
6 - Tyler


----------



## deadSusan

I was stunned by George's work. I've been waiting to see what he can do. 

And when I saw the wand Niko picked I immediately thought of steampunk. If he wanted a chest piece he could have made it out of the craft foam and painted it for a smooth finish. Of course maybe he didn't know about steampunk. Matt didn't know how to sculpt a dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I had the same thought about that wand. What's funny was that Niko's sketch was very steampunk and I was looking forward to a makeup that would reflect that look. Something happened between concept and execution.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Meant to comment on last week's episode - Daran's koi looked as if they'd been cast from life. They were so detailed and beautiful.

For this week's episode, have to say I would have given the win to Tyler for his two-faced creation. It was wonderfully bizarre and the paint job made the skin look highly realistic. I had him pegged for a top look, so I was a little surprised when he was just safe.


----------



## Copchick

I thought the same thing, Roxy. I really like Tyler's work. Flawless. Corinne really dropped the ball. Her make up couldn't save her on this. She could have done more with leaches. Hers looked like what I clean out of the litter box!


----------



## heresjohnny

I picked Tyler to win after the second episode  I think we have a strong group of artist left, and will come down to who can execute consistently.


----------



## deadSusan

I agree Roxy, Daran's koi mask/makeup was beautiful. I really thought he had gone off the deep end a couple of episodes ago, but I think he has turned out some good work these last two shows. 

Tyler is so talented! He amazes me. And I loved his anime character! 

I agree Copchick, Corinne could have done more with the leech thing. But she doesn't appear to have much imagination. This episode really showed her lack of skills. I would have made it a human being turning into a leech creature or some such thing. Rubbery, slimy makeup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glen also made the point about minimalist makeup not being the way to go at this stage in the competition, which is what Corinne had with her creation. It looked good, but it paled next to what the other artists did.

DS, I was so thinking the same thing - turn that guy into a leech creature. That would have been so "X-Files":jol:


----------



## heresjohnny

Is it correct that all the remaining artist have at least one win?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Graham and Rashaad have not had a win yet.

Update through *last* week:

1 - Chloe
2 - Corinne
3 - Tyler
4 - Daran
5 - Niko
6 - Tyler
7 - George
8 - Daran


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I'm always a few days behind watching, but I am still on Daryl's team. He does such exceptional work and he doesn't get easily flustered. I did like several of the other artists as well, but I loved how Daryl's actor became a part of both faces. That was genius, and very well thought out. He's my pick for the winner, winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## Copchick

I think Daryl from Walking Dead has invaded your thoughts. Did you mean Daran? . It's okay, Daryl has crept into my mind a time or two.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> I think Daryl from Walking Dead has invaded your thoughts. Did you mean Daran? . It's okay, Daryl has crept into my mind a time or two.


:jol:Wait!?! What??! Does he carry a crossbow??:googly: Duh...yep, you're 100% right Tina...I mean Daran....boy...is my face red.:rolleyekin:


----------



## highbury

EPISODE SPOILERS:

Tyler killed it last night. I can see him taking this to the end against Daran (not Daryl). I felt bad for Chloe and all of her problems with last night's "LadyParts Monster," but this wasn't the first time for her. And Niko, I'd have my bags packed for next week if I were you...


----------



## heresjohnny

With all due respect I think Niko will be next, and should have gone home this week. Once he is gone every artist left could win it, ands elimination is going to be really tough. I am sticking with Tyler to win the whole thing.


----------



## Copchick

highbury said:


> EPISODE SPOILERS:
> I felt bad for Chloe and all of her problems with last night's "LadyParts Monster," but this wasn't the first time for her.


Oh my God! I am so glad I wasn't the only one thinking that! Lol! Remember the "Everybody Loves Raymond" episode where Marie makes the sculpture? I was waiting for one of the judges to say "This looks really familiar, like I've seen it before."



heresjohnny said:


> With all due respect I think Niko will be next... I am sticking with Tyler to win the whole thing.


I agree, Niko will be going next and I'm going with Tyler to take it to the end. I liked Graham's creation too, I could see both of their creations in Oompa Loompa land.

When Cloe did away with her cowl, that was like the third time that I could remember, and she used a hood to put up over the head. I understand her difficulties, but this was too late in the game to keep doing the same mistakes.


----------



## heresjohnny

Love that episode of Raymond!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The scary earthworm creation was one of the best makeups I've seen this season. If anything rated an "OMG!!!", that one did. Holy moly!

The elephant nosed guy was a hoot


----------



## Joiseygal

I finally got a chance to catch up with all the episodes. Not the best contestants, but interesting stuff!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I'm still Team Daran (my heads on straight now....uhm...Daryl..) I did like the elephant trunk dude creation though....he was funky fun.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow, Tyler is just in a groove, he seems untouchable, makes it look easy. You cannot go wrong with Mr.Westmores advice. Don't ever second guess him Niko, he saved your butt this week! Rashard is always safe, better than being in bottom looks. Didn't like the judges decision. Yes Graham picked the lowest hanging fruit but come on, his make up and costume were better than Darran's! Getting tougher, can't wait till next week.


----------



## Copchick

Yeah, I didn't care for Daran's at all. Sorry Jana.  Niko really surprised me. I liked the coloring he did for his creature, but I think it would have been cool to see it in the gleaming silver color too. Tyler all the way! He keeps amazing me with his creations. I loved his creature this week. Kinda nightmare-ish. (I hate big black flies! So disgusting!)


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

It was very telling when Glenn admonished Darran and basically told him you messed up but you better do better next time ...at that point I knew the fix was in...He even intimated to the other judges if we let him walk there is no telling what crazy cool design he will come up with next week and we might be making a mistake ...well, at least that's the way I saw it..


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think what saved Daran was his previous work, not what he put out on stage this week. To do him credit, he knew it wasn't his best work, but there was nothing about that makeup that said panoramic vision. And any time someone says "I hope the judges get what I was going for", there's a problem. Graham's work may not have been original - yes, moles are probably the first thing you think of when the word is "tunnel" - but I also think it looked better than Daran's.

Niko did a great job of redeeming himself with this week's piece. I really liked the choice of tubing and copper coloring to convey the feel of a magnetic personality Tyler's fly creature was out-and-out creepy and had that Borg queen beauty to it. His model also knew how to sell the look.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay, okay....Daran/Daryl didn't have a good week. His panaromic sculpt was kind of "ehh"...I didn't get it...and I really don't think the LED's would have made it sell.... I think he knew...but oh I don't know...I think he's really talented in so many ways... If Lion-boy gives him the nod, so am I. Tyler did have a great sculpt....I loved the concept, I loved the "hairs" (OMG, so cool) and I the paint job was awesome. Still on Team Daran/Daryl though.... What can I say? I am loyal to a fault.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

My how the tables have turned, so long to Daren and his goofy cap..Rashard's bot was amazing! Can't believe Niko outlasted Daren..


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm with you scorpion... I can't believe Nemo outlasted Daryl (P5's got me screwed up-lol). Niko and Daran... They both suck regardless. If Niko squeaks by into the finale, I'm done watching the show. George has to pull through one more time to block Niko's ass!


----------



## highbury

xxScorpion64xx said:


> My how the tables have turned, so long to Daren and his goofy cap..Rashard's bot was amazing! Can't believe Niko outlasted Daren..


How are we going to break this to Pumpkin5?? Someone grab the tissues...

And Rashaad's Fireman Robot was incredible. Nice Manga flavor with an amazing paint job. One of the strongest pieces of the entire season. Too bad he didn't do it at the final!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so happy with the win this week - amazing detail and just an all around gorgeous piece.

Saw the loser coming a mile away this time This week's challenge definitely hit a weak point in his skillset. He's a talented guy in many other ways, though, and he took the bad news graciously and professionally.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

highbury said:


> How are we going to break this to Pumpkin5?? Someone grab the tissues...
> 
> And Rashaad's Fireman Robot was incredible. Nice Manga flavor with an amazing paint job. One of the strongest pieces of the entire season. Too bad he didn't do it at the final!!


I agree HB, definitely pound for pound the best so far! .. I Really Like the work of the remaining contestants, Niko is the cockroach, you can't get rid of him but his luck is about to run out for sure this coming week ...hate to beat a dead horse but how arrogant of Daren to think he could get by just by showing up...


----------



## deadSusan

Just saw last week's show...Tyler continues to amaze. And I was sorry to see Graham go. He added some much needed levity. I didn't get the result either, but oh well. 
I watched most of last night's episode and most did a good job as usual. I understand Daran is a monster guy, but you do have to be prepared for anything on this show. And a robot is a robot. He might have made it to the next round if he would have done more with body parts. And George's hair stylist was fabulous!


----------



## Copchick

Uhmm, Jana?...Pumpkin5?...Jana, we have something to tell you...sorry to hear your guy didn't make the cut.

Okay, now that's been done. (Sorry Jana  ) I thought Rashad's robot was awesome! LOVED it! I wish they would have shown more close ups of the finished piece. I couldn't see the paint detail they were referring to with the burned marks and scrapes. But wow! Really good work. Again Tyler did not fail to deliver. I liked his robot Doc. He always thinks outside the box. George's robot was cool too. I liked the paint job and her overall look. Nice work by all except for Niko and "I don't do robots" Daran.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Niko's creation had that "Buck Rogers in the 25th Century" Twiki "beedy beedy beedy" robot look


----------



## scareme

Impressive works all around, except for poor Daren. I think he lost mentally before he even started his work. There are some strong competitors going into next week, and Niko, who I surprised is still there. But all it takes is a mistake, and one of the top men could be out, and Niko could be in the final three. When you think of how many times Niko has been in the bottom looks. And you look at some of the work Daren has done, like the Koi fish, it is a surprising four left. Next week is vampires! I'm excited to see that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Niko has been a bit inconsistent in his makeups (not unusual for this season), but he did take one win with his minotaur-like creature and he's done some good looks such as his electromagnetic personality guy. With a little more experience and perhaps some mentoring with another artist, he should do well in the field.

The vampire challenge might be a tough one because there are so many stereotypes in that area of horror.


----------



## scareme

You're right Roxy. They always want to make them do something weird. Like a robot vampire, an under the sea dwelling vampire, or a vampire that lives on the sun. I'd like to see a good old fashioned vampire. But where are the prosthetics in that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

As long as there are no sparkly vampires, we're good:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> Uhmm, Jana?...Pumpkin5?...Jana, we have something to tell you...sorry to hear your guy didn't make the cut.
> 
> Okay, now that's been done. (Sorry Jana  ) I thought Rashad's robot was awesome! LOVED it! I wish they would have shown more close ups of the finished piece. I couldn't see the paint detail they were referring to with the burned marks and scrapes. But wow! Really good work. Again Tyler did not fail to deliver. I liked his robot Doc. He always thinks outside the box. George's robot was cool too. I liked the paint job and her overall look. Nice work by all except for Niko and "I don't do robots" Daran.


:undecidekin:I just watched it last night...so I couldn't read this thread any earlier....And can I just say for the record, DANG IT! Oh well, Daryl did have a nice run....oops! I meant Daran....(I keep doing that):googly: I have to say Rashad is the master at foam sculpting...he makes it look so easy. I'd love to pick his brain for a bit, or have him teach me the techniques...he is really, really talented!

p.s. Stupid robots....


----------



## The Halloween Lady

This is probably my favorite season so far. So much talent. These people never cease to amaze me! I was team Brad Pitt oops I mean Daran! lol. I agree with scareme that he sort of lost this thing mentally first and then couldn't get out of that mind set.


----------



## deadSusan

I'm with you Pumpkin5....Rashad is the king of fabrication. He needs to teach a class!


----------



## Pumpkin5

The Halloween Lady said:


> This is probably my favorite season so far. So much talent. These people never cease to amaze me! I was team Brad Pitt oops I mean Daran! lol. I agree with scareme that he sort of lost this thing mentally first and then couldn't get out of that mind set.


:jol:Ha, Ha! I didn't just like Daran because he was so friggin handsome...I thought he was really talented too! You and Scareme are probably right Laura, you can't just decide, "Robots are not my thang" and let that steer you. Excuses are excuses....you have to do your very BEST. But hey, I wouldn't last a skinny minute on this show....The camera would pan to me and while I was suppose to be sculpting a face...I'd be typing away on Hauntforum, squandering my time....:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Interesting turn of events this week.

The faces on the two top looks were so well crafted that, as noted by the judges, they did not look like prosthetics. You'd swear you were looking at a real creature.

And way to go, person who took the win who shall not be named until everyone has seen this week's episode!


----------



## heresjohnny

Conspiracy theory time, they decided at the last minute to turn it into a 2 part challenge so you know who would not get sent home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, they're all such nice guys that I'll really feel bad for anyone who gets sent home.

Next week - werewolves!


----------



## Copchick

I'm still thinking it will come down to Rashad and Tyler. However, I didn't like Tyler's vampire thing at all. If he would have been able to create the large wings like he wanted, that would have looked really cool. Doesn't it seem like Niko suddenly got creative or that he finally realized what he was on Face Off for? He's pulling off some nice things, but his inexperience shows. George is still plugging away, I think his vampire head/face was really cool. The more I looked at Rashad's vampire, the more I liked it. The hair behind the ears really made the creature stand out more. I loved the coloring! I couldn't stop looking at the face.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I started suspecting something was up when the judges started "helping" Rashard and George. Tyler really soiled the bed this week but his worst stuff is still better than Nikos. Rashard is peeking at the right time. Gotta admit I was feeling sorry too that someone has to go from the four, namely the lil guy


----------



## scareme

I hope it's Tyler for the win. I think George has really proven he was worth the save the judges gave him. And I've liked Rashard's work from the beginning. I just don't think Niko deserves the win. I hope he's next out, since he should have been out this week. I'll be mad if someone else is gone and he gets saved because it's a two part competition.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

scareme said:


> I hope it's Tyler for the win. I think George has really proven he was worth the save the judges gave him. And I've liked Rashard's work from the beginning. I just don't think Niko deserves the win. I hope he's next out, since he should have been out this week. I'll be mad if someone else is gone and he gets saved because it's a two part competition.


Scareme, the save was given to Graham but George, even with a bum hand and bad back still is a wild card, I'm team Rashard but wouldn't mind if Tyler took it


----------



## theundeadofnight

heresjohnny said:


> Conspiracy theory time, they decided at the last minute to turn it into a 2 part challenge so you know who would not get sent home.


 I think you are right , heresjohnny . After a full season of great work by "you know who", one bad design could have sent him home .


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> I just don't think Niko deserves the win. I hope he's next out, since he should have been out this week. I'll be mad if someone else is gone and he gets saved because it's a two part competition.


Are we kin? I said the same thing to my wife with less tact.

If Niko squeaks by into the finale, I am done watching this show. I don't hate the guy, just not a fan of his work. I can't believe he has dodged bullets the entire show. Good thing werewolves are next week because his is fixin' to catch a silver bullet right between the eyes.

I guess it is safe to say that there are two levels of talent here: great and ok. George, Rashad and Tyler are great. George can crank out some cool stuff. Rashad and Tyler... enough said. Niko is ok. The line is clearly defined between these two groups. Niko should inspire eliminated contestants in a way that tells them "if you did just a little bit better, you could be where I am."

Tyler being in the bottom looks ought to send a message that the judges are serious and, yes, they will send you packing for minor mistakes or execution flaws. Reality check BAM!

Anti-Niko fan time:

Niko, vampire's don't play clarinets, oh wait, that's a tongue...









Niko, this is a family show...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I like George, he has imagination and it translates well but this is make up first and there is where Rashard and Tyler have the edge...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think all the final guys are really talented, even Niko....he just bites off more than he can chew...but he aims big. I will be happy to see whoever brings their best games and knocks the others to their knees. I am really hoping it's Rashad though...he is talented on so many levels and I just love the way he manipulates foam. Tyler is good too, as well as Georgie. May the best artist win! (Glen's hair-do freaks me out every time I watch...he looks like a cross between a Metal head and the Cowardly Lion.)


----------



## Copchick

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jolGlen's hair-do freaks me out every time I watch...he looks like a cross between a Metal head and the Cowardly Lion.)


 Exactly! . I couldn't put my finger on it; it's the cowardly lion!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> Exactly! . I couldn't put my finger on it; it's the cowardly lion!


:jol:I feel ya! I always want to chime in...."if I only had a brain...a heart...the nerve!!!"(and a big Cowardly Lion finish with 'the nerve' and a couple of 'Whoofs, and growls'...make 'em Glenn-sized! And groom those pencil thin eyebrows...)


----------



## heresjohnny

This is gonna be a sweet finale. Any of the three left could easily step up and take it.


----------



## kprimm

All three finalists are super talented, and after seeing all their work I just can't pick a favorite any more. All three have done stuff I really like and stuff not so much. May the best artist win, and good luck to all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rashaad has always been my personal favorite, but I'll be happy for any of these three guys to win. They're all great artists and totally nice guys as well, and equally deserving.


----------



## heresjohnny

Tyler was my pick at the beginning, and I am sticking with him, but it seems like George has the momentum right now. Tyler and Rashad made an outstanding and a so-so entry in the last challenge, so which Tyler and which Rashad show up next week?

I agree that all the final contestants have shown the talent and the class to be deserving.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Good Lord! At least I can continue watching the show... any of the finalists deserve to win, period. I honestly can't say that I have a favorite.

The judges went soft on the criticism, especially the loser, which is a comedy relief portion of the show. I was expecting a 9-pound hammer of criticism to come crashing down but, unfortunately, I was let down. Oh well... more to come next season.

p.s. Niko does not have a skill set that is capable of executing his concepts. It is unfortunate because the guy can really envision. ...or maybe he does not do well under pressure?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The judges are always more diplomatic in their comments when it's the last show before the finale That's been a fairly consistent practice over the years.

I think you're absolutely right about Niko, LH, and we were having that same conversation last night. He comes up with highly imaginative concepts but doesn't quite have the technical skills yet to fully execute the ideas on a consistent basis. Experience and/or pairing up with another more technically adept artist will make the difference for him.


----------



## scareme

I agree with you Lord H, in that Niko does have talent, or he wouldn't have made it this far. But I don't think he can work under the time constraints of the show. 

I like all three going into the finals. I am pulling for Tyler, but would be just as happy if one of the others take the win. This has turned out to be a good season after all. 

And as far as Glen's hairdo. It reminds me of a comb over, in that everyone can see what he's trying to cover up, but he thinks it works. I wonder how he would look if he would just shave his head. That might be a good look for him. I'd like to see him try it.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> The judges are always more diplomatic in their comments when it's the last show before the finale That's been a fairly consistent practice over the years.
> 
> I think you're absolutely right about Niko, LH, and we were having that same conversation last night. He comes up with highly imaginative concepts but doesn't quite have the technical skills yet to fully execute the ideas on a consistent basis. Experience and/or pairing up with another more technically adept artist will make the difference for him.


His girlfriend is Cat Paschen, another contestant form season six. Maybe the two of them working together will pull off his ideas.


----------



## Copchick

Wow! I can't wait to see who wins this. I would be happy if any one of the three wins. All have talent that would justify the win. 

You know, I'm still hung up on Niko's vampire with the tongue. It was just so odd and weird looking, that it begs to be commented on, still. I have a few jokes or one liners that I could put here, but I'll bite my tongue.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I was a little nervous for Rashard this challenge, his offering was strange but he pulled through. Rashard has been my favorite but to be honest, Tyler grew on me, my initial misconception about him was wrong. I was, no way this 19 year old dental assistant gets far, was I wrong.George also proved me wrong.

All three seem to have their own endearing back story so it's hard at this point to root for one in particular, can only hope that the judges pull another "never been done before" move and declare all three winners....they all deserve it.


----------



## Copchick

Wooo hooo! Hurray for Rashad! In the end I thought it came down to either him or Tyler. Outstanding work done by all three. I enjoyed this season's series; good artists, awesome creations, and interesting design challenges.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well what a great finale! All the guys did well...I loved Rashad's vision, but Tyler was strong too.... I'm glad I wasn't a judge....my face sure would have been red when I announced Daren the winner even though he was sent packing two weeks prior...... I thought George was good too, but my goodness...he was such a WHINER!!! And he was playing the whole, "kid on the way card"... Plueeze...did Rashad lean on that crutch once????


----------



## highbury

I agree. All three contestants in the finale were very talented. Although we had to weed out a lot of so-so talent to get there. And congrats to Rashaad. He really turned it on toward the end, starting with his fireman robot. I can't wait to see where he goes from here.


----------



## Lord Homicide

This finale was a let down. The costumes were not interesting except the lighted portions were kind of cool. Aren't lighted dance parties also known as raves? Raves aren't cool either. I was security for one once...

Anyone else on board with me?!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> This finale was a let down. The costumes were not interesting except the lighted portions were kind of cool. Aren't lighted dance parties also known as raves? Raves aren't cool either. I was security for one once...
> 
> Anyone else on board with me?!


^:undecidekin:Hhhhmmmm... Lots of opinions there LH. Sometimes the artists are left with what the judges give them as a challenge....I thought the artists did well. As for the other stuff.....I always say...don't knock it until you try it...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

*It was bittersweet that only one winner had to be selected because all three had awesome creations over the season but in the finale, Rashards' characters were absolutely stunning, happy for him and I'm sure we don't need to feel sorry for Tyler or George because someone prolly has already contacted them to offer them jobs.
One of the best seasons, now we only have to wait for July!**


----------



## S L A M

Crazy talent with those people. This was my first season of watching and Im going to have to go back and catch up on past ones.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo, way to go, Rashaad! And way to go, Tyler and George, for making it to the top three!


----------



## deadSusan

Congratulations to Rashaad! By the way did anyone else notice how mature he came off in the final? He didn't have any problem handing out tasks and was very professional about it all. And of course he was always willing to give the other contestants suggestions during the season. He is quite mature for his age. And Daran was a surprise for me. He really helped out and kept the pace up. 
All in all, three great artists in the finale!


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> This finale was a let down. The costumes were not interesting except the lighted portions were kind of cool. Aren't lighted dance parties also known as raves? Raves aren't cool either. I was security for one once...
> 
> Anyone else on board with me?!


I don't want to sound like sour grapes, because I said I'd be happy if any of the three won. But I really think it should have gone to Tyler. The idea was lighted props, and it should have gone to Tyler hands down. I thought both Rashaad and George had one that looked good, but each had one that didn't look like it had any lights. Rashaad's female was stunning, but I thought the light had failed to work on the male. I never saw any light. Both of Tyler's models lights really showed up during the dance. I think the males hair/lights looked fantastic when he danced. They all had great sculpts, go to the SyFy page and look at them close up. Great work from all. But if the lights are in the challenge, then we have to see the lights. I think the win should have gone to Tyler.


----------



## heresjohnny

I thought all three had great sculpts, and Rashad and Tyler had good paint. I was suprised Rashad won, I thought Tyler should have. Personally I really enjoyed this season and finale.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Is this who I think it is?
Is this at Burning Man?


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ LOL! That's gross. He will never look like Tina Turner in Thunderdome. Klingon costume or the new Mad Max?


----------

